# Today I am Smokin!!!!!!!!!



## Paymaster (Aug 20, 2011)

I am smoking a corned beef brisket that I have been soaking for 3 days, Also got a full packer brisket and Boston butt. Probably do a couple fatties before done. Here is the start.

















Starting to get some color now. Still a long way to go.


----------



## NotActuallyaHero (Aug 20, 2011)

You know what this is? This is me being envious.  

Looks great!


----------



## Icec (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow this is looking honestly amazing. Kind of jealous I'm not there right now...


----------



## pacanis (Aug 20, 2011)

How are you keeping track of all your meat temps, Paymaster, instant read?
Man, that's a lotta meat!


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 20, 2011)

Are you sure you're not from Texas?  Looking down home good Paymaster.

GREAT JOB!

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 20, 2011)

Smoke Porn!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 20, 2011)

pacanis said:


> How are you keeping track of all your meat temps, Paymaster, instant read?
> Man, that's a lotta meat!


I have a temp probe I use until the meat gets about 6 hours in then I insert a remote probe and I watch it continually. The corned beef and the brisket will go to a friend at work. The butt is for my son and daughter in law. 

Thanks for the comments. More pics later.


----------



## Saphellae (Aug 20, 2011)

Look at that beautiful meat!

I'm on my way! Shall I bring the corn?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 20, 2011)

I love the smell of barbeque in the morning!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 20, 2011)

Fatties are on.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 20, 2011)

Right on! Smoke day, looking really good!!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 20, 2011)

What kind of bacon ya got there, Pay?
Nice and uniform looking. It's hard to come by a nice straight strip that isn't all fat (wide) on one end and tapering off to nothing on the other. Even buying "good stuff" doesn't lend itself to consistency.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 20, 2011)

pacanis said:


> What kind of bacon ya got there, Pay?
> Nice and uniform looking. It's hard to come by a nice straight strip that isn't all fat (wide) on one end and tapering off to nothing on the other. Even buying "good stuff" doesn't lend itself to consistency.



Hormel thin sliced.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 20, 2011)

I've used that. Black Label I think it was called.
I think good bacon is pretty much hit or miss anymore. Sure, the taste is still there, but for those of us that like to weave and wrap...


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 20, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I've used that. Black Label I think it was called.
> I think good bacon is pretty much hit or miss anymore. Sure, the taste is still there, but for those of us that like to weave and wrap...



Yep that is the one. I usually buy what is on sale in the name brands.I use the thinnest I can find as well. Seems to slice easier when the bacon is thin. It is tuff to wrap fatties with sorry bacon. I try to look in the backside of the package to check for quality too. If the package hides the meat from view thru the back, I don't buy.


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 20, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> Fatties are on.


YIPPEE!  BACON PORN! *getting out drool rag*


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 20, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> Yep that is the one. I usually buy what is on sale in the name brands.I use the thinnest I can find as well. Seems to slice easier when the bacon is thin. It is tuff to wrap fatties with sorry bacon. I try to look in the backside of the package to check for quality too. If the package hides the meat from view thru the back, I don't buy.




We've had good luck with Costco's Kirkland bacon.  I used that to make my fatty.

I find it helps if the bacon is room temp and you stretch it a little.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 20, 2011)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> We've had good luck with Costco's Kirkland bacon.  I used that to make my fatty.
> 
> I find it helps if the bacon is room temp and you stretch it a little.



Dang.  That looks so good!

Costco in November!  Bacon on the list!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 20, 2011)

Corned beef is done and so are the fatties.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 20, 2011)

It looks like you will be eating well.
Beautiful work.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh, my!  That looks good.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 20, 2011)

Ya gotta be kidding!  Oh my, does that look good!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 20, 2011)

Once again, I see mine...


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 20, 2011)

Good thing I had my drool rag ready.  I knew this was coming.  *drool*  *wipe*


----------



## love2"Q" (Aug 21, 2011)

wow .... thats some great looking food ..


----------



## roadfix (Aug 21, 2011)

Fantastic grub!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 30, 2011)

you are totally sick - in a good way.........


----------



## hamm4 (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks yummy


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 30, 2011)

mudbug said:


> you are totally sick - in a good way.........



He's a bacon pusher...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 31, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> Corned beef is done and so are the fatties.


What can I say Sensi, I am inspired Bravo


----------

